# Sunday's Show and Tell ...1/17/16



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2016)

Playoffs, did you say Playoffs?
NFL , yeah baby!

Anyway, let's see what relics you have found from the past week
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Stopped by 47jchiggins this past week to get a nice tripple step wheel set I bought from him a while back and ended up taking more home than I needed to.
Thx Todd.






38 is Westfield Clipper




And rear rack for another black project I'm working on.




Won these as well this week.







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Picked up a crusty Fore brake, a really nice set of Torrington 8s, and a nice Expert Speedo for my Robin. Also go a little something on the way from Cali--pics later this week when it gets here! V/r Shawn


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are couple recent items I've picked up, there are a couple more but having trouble getting into my garage.  First is a 36' Roadmaster, the one that looks like the factory was drunk when they made the frame.  Can't wait to get a pait of Johns chain treads on this a nd take a ride.  Also picked up a nice long spring seat and drop stand for my Goodyear Wings looptail.  Almost have this one back complete, hoping a matching tank pops up one day.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Picked up a crusty Fore brake, a really nice set of Torrington 8s, and a nice Expert Speedo for my Robin. Also go a little something on the way from Cali--pics later this week when it gets here! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 265973View attachment 265974View attachment 265975View attachment 265976




Nice pedals Shawn! I have a soft spot for nice T8's. Is that a Bluebird flying South to Georgia for the winter?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jan 17, 2016)

Also got this Firestone snap tank in the mail Friday.  Not sure of the year, the serial is 211 63 FAC C9.  It has a Morrow rwar hub that is stamped I-1 and 36 13.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice Colson. Both bike and rear hub are stamped '39.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Delta disease*

This weeks medicine,finally found a DELTA HUSKY with the box, a DELTA SILVERLITE and a 1940 DELTA AD. with the DELTA WARNER tail light {not mini winner}


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't think I've seen a Dominator with en embossed detail at the top before...you have one?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 17, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I don't think I've seen a Dominator with en embossed detail at the top before...you have one?
> 
> View attachment 266029



no not that one,just the 3 rib on my cycle truck and that zeppelin type one i just got.
I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out just now,it almost looks like a ribbed model but the ribs are real close together


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice pedals Shawn! I have a soft spot for nice T8's. Is that a Bluebird flying South to Georgia for the winter?




Not much gets by you, does it Mike? You know I've been a Bow Tie fan for a while and have an affinity for the plastic bodied cars but bought me something with a blue oval on it--gonna have to make a run to Cleveland, OH next week to pick it up...pics to follow once its home. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Here is part of a pile I picked up this week.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ed, what are these?
Paper bag dogs other handgrip shields?
Or something totally different?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2016)

Great score Ed. Lovin that monark butterfly stand especially.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 17, 2016)

Any of it going to be for sale there Catfish... I'm eyeing few things if the price is right there Bob Barker. Lol


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2016)

One more item for this week's show and tell...since the passing of my fishin buddy I've been thinking about getting a puppy.
So picked this one out and picking her up on Tuesday, from the pet shelter.
Only 3-5 months old so plenty of room to teach. Maybe I'll get a side car for one of my rides...lol
No name yet...Haven't determined what fits her personality yet. 















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Jan 17, 2016)

Call her Monarch.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2016)

One of my cats is named Shelbly Airflo! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Those are hand guards. 



jd56 said:


> Ed, what are these?
> Paper bag dogs other handgrip shields?
> Or something totally different?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Not right now.... Gotta figure out what I need first. 



syclesavage said:


> Any of it going to be for sale there Catfish... I'm eyeing few things if the price is right there Bob Barker. Lol


----------



## wcw2323 (Jan 17, 2016)

John,

How about "Lucky" as in she's a lucky dog!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 17, 2016)

jd56 said:


> One more item for this week's show and tell...since the passing of my fishin buddy I've been thinking about getting a puppy.
> So picked this one out and picking her up on Tuesday, from the pet shelter.
> Only 3-5 months old so plenty of room to teach. Maybe I'll get a side car for one of my rides...lol
> No name yet..[/img]
> ...




You're a good man J.D.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> One of my cats is named Shelbly Airflo! V/r Shawn



I like airflow. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2016)

jkent said:


> Call her Monarch.
> JKent



You know I mentioned Monark

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 17, 2016)

jd56 said:


> I like airflow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




How 'bout just Shelby?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2016)

jd56 said:


> One more item for this week's show and tell...since the passing of my fishin buddy I've been thinking about getting a puppy.
> So picked this one out and picking her up on Tuesday, from the pet shelter.
> Only 3-5 months old so plenty of room to teach. Maybe I'll get a side car for one of my rides...lol
> No name yet...Haven't determined what fits her personality yet.
> ...




That's my favorite of all the finds john. What a great little dog.


----------



## kccomet (Jan 17, 2016)

cool ill take the knuckle guards for 50 cents


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> That's my favorite of all the finds john. What a great little dog.



Thx Rob, and everyone. Not a relic but, worth bragging about.
Should have waited till next week to post it but, I was too excited to wait.
Can't wait till Tuesday.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 19, 2016)

'39 Ludwig badged Colson. Still working on original wheels, spokes are roached.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> '39 Ludwig badged Colson. Still working on original wheels, spokes are roached.
> View attachment 266486



Great job reviving this one!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

